# Mount a NiteRider Lumina series light to a GoPro mount.



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

I was searching and searching and I finally found the mount I needed. I didn't want to hack up any of the original pieces that came with the light. But I wanted to mount it to my helmet and it already had a GoPro mount. Not to mention, the helmet mount that came with the light didn't mount to my Bell helmet very well. So if you are looking for the adapter, I found it here on *Amazon*.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

vancbiker sells mounts also, check those out.


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

I did. There wasn't a mount made for the light I have.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

There have been several buyers attach a NR slide mount to one of my GoPro adapters.


----------



## J_Bone (Dec 14, 2014)

@Vancbiker, Yes, I could have made one of your adapters work. Your adapter is universal but as I stated in my original post, I didn't want to modify (cut the cone off the slide mount) it to make it work. I wanted to be able to reuse it for additional mounting purposes. 
Now your adapter looks like what I want for another light I have. The flat base and heat sink looks ideal for it.


----------



## Turts (Aug 30, 2015)

Exactly what I am looking for.
Does not ship to Canada from Amazon.
Does anybody have a line on one that would ship to Canada?


----------

